# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Аренда кофемашины бесплатно

## Locky

Любите профессионально приготовленный кофе? Не обязательно ходить за напитком в кофейню, вы можете [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] для дома или офиса и готовить самостоятельно! При покупке кофе вам предоставляется кофемашина бесплатно. Установка и техническое обслуживание бесплатно!

----------

